# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  What are tomato frogs like to keep?

## phoebe froggy

Do they hide just like a chuby frog?Do they have similar care requirements? :Confused:

----------


## bshmerlie

I don't know that much about tomato frogs... but I'll give you a little bump here until someone comes along.  I think Kurt keeps them.

----------


## Mercedesherp

Visit Frogfreaks.com and look under care sheets.
Good info.

----------

